# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  کلاس زمین شناسی تاملند

## ali_12

سلام
بچه ها کسی کلاس زمین شناسی خانم دکتر رجایی توی *تاملند* میره؟
راضی هستین؟
چطور درس میدن؟
مفهومی درس میدن؟

----------


## Stvg

این چه سمی بود ک دیدم 
رفیق اگه خیلی وقتت زیاده  و داروسازی میخوای بعد شیمی وقت بزار ریاضی و زیستتو تقویت کن ... زمین شناسی در حدی ک بخوای برای داروسازی راهتو هموار کنه همون اخرا سوالای کنکورش از ۹۴ به بعد داخل و خارج حل کافیه بخدا ... کلاس انلاین چه صیغه ایه

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> سلام
> بچه ها کسی کلاس زمین شناسی خانم دکتر رجایی توی *تاملند* میره؟
> راضی هستین؟
> چطور درس میدن؟
> مفهومی درس میدن؟


سلام، نیازی به کلاس اینظوری نیست. من تا یه هفته قبل کنکور هیچی از زمین نمی دونستم. همایش چلاجور رو دیدم و با زدن چهار پنج تا کنکور رفتم سر جلسه 45 زدم. نیازی نیست از الان کاری براش انجام بدید

----------


## Mr.Moein

*خدایا دیگ وقتشه خودت ظهور کنی
خودم ریختم برگام موند*

----------


## Fatemeh,m

سلام من ایشون و میشناسم خییییلیییییی فوق العاده درس میدن حس میکنم کسی پیدا نمیشه دیگه مثل ایشون زمین و درس بده
 اما این و بدونین که اکثر اونایی که داروسازی قبول میشن همونایی هستن ک میخواستن پزشکی و دندون قبول شن و درصداشونم صفره اکثرا پس نیازی نیست  برا این درس کلاس برین میتونین خودتون هر هفته کمی بخونین اخرسرم یه همایش برین تموم 
واقعا ارزش وقت زیاد گذاشتن و کلاس رفتن و نداره این درس

----------


## NormaL

ناموسن؟ کلاس زمین شناسی؟؟؟؟؟
وای دلم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ali_12

از دوستان کسی نمونه تدریس یک جلسه از ایشون داره ؟

----------


## reza2018

> از دوستان کسی نمونه تدریس یک جلسه از ایشون داره ؟


جلسه یک کلاس داخل سایت تاملند هست

----------


## ali_12

کسی هست کلاس زمین تاملند بره؟؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali_12


کسی هست کلاس زمین تاملند بره؟؟



زمین شناسی هم کلاس میخواد خبر نداشتیم؟*

----------


## mlt

شاید دوست داشته باشه بره
هیچ کس جوابشو نداد فقط مسخره میکنین


> *
> زمین شناسی هم کلاس میخواد خبر نداشتیم؟*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


شاید دوست داشته باشه بره
هیچ کس جوابشو نداد فقط مسخره میکنین


خب اگ اصرار داره بره ما ک بخیل نیسیم
فقط منظور این بود ک اگ زمین واسش مهمه بجای اینکه اینهمه وقت واس کلاس بزاره و...بشینه از الان یا عید روزی ی صفحه بخونه وقتشم خیلی هدر نمیره و کارش رو راه میندازه*

----------


## ali_12

آخه شنیدم ایشون خیلی مفهمومی تدریس میکنه
فقط میخوام مطمین شم

----------


## ماری کوری

هزینه ی کلاسش چه قدره ؟

----------


## ali_12

قیمت منطقه 3
,

490,000 تومان



قیمت منطقه 2
,

560,000 تومان



قیمت منطقه 1
650,000 تومان

,

----------


## _Joseph_

> قیمت منطقه 3
> ,
> 
> 490,000 تومان
> 
> 
> 
> قیمت منطقه 2
> ,
> ...


*

مگه زمین شناسی رو هم باید خوند؟؟؟
شنیدم فقط تو رتبه کشوری میتونه موثر باشه اونم سال به سال فرق داره گاهی تاثیر میزاره گاهی تاثیر نمیزاره 
میشه یکی قضیه رو روشن کنه؟؟*

----------


## ha.hg

> *
> 
> مگه زمین شناسی رو هم باید خوند؟؟؟
> شنیدم فقط تو رتبه کشوری میتونه موثر باشه اونم سال به سال فرق داره گاهی تاثیر میزاره گاهی تاثیر نمیزاره 
> میشه یکی قضیه رو روشن کنه؟؟*


به غیر از زیر گروه1باقی زیر گروه ها ضریب داره که اگه اشتباه نکنم واسه زیر گروه 3ضریب خیلی بالایی داره.
رتبه کشوری چندان مهم نیست مگر کسی که  اطمینان داره رتبه برتر میشه و با استفاده از زمین رتبش رو میرسونه زیر 500کشور .
رتبه های زیر 500 ظاهرا یه سری مزایا  دارن که دقیق اطلاع ندارم .
در کل نخوندنش بهتره مگر اینه داروسازی بخواین :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Joseph_

> به غیر از زیر گروه1باقی زیر گروه ها ضریب داره که اگه اشتباه نکنم واسه زیر گروه 3ضریب خیلی بالایی داره.
> رتبه کشوری چندان مهم نیست مگر کسی که  اطمینان داره رتبه برتر میشه و با استفاده از زمین رتبش رو میرسونه زیر 500کشور .
> رتبه های زیر 500 ظاهرا یه سری مزایا  دارن که دقیق اطلاع ندارم .
> در کل نخوندنش بهتره مگر اینه داروسازی بخواین


رتبه 1 امسال زمین رو صفر زده 
چجوریه یعنی 
بعضیا میگن بزن بعضیا میگن نخون وقتش رو هم تو کنکور بزار روی شیمی و زیست 
فک کنم فقط برای دارو سازی نیاز باشه درسته؟>

----------


## ha.hg

> رتبه 1 امسال زمین رو صفر زده 
> چجوریه یعنی 
> بعضیا میگن بزن بعضیا میگن نخون وقتش رو هم تو کنکور بزار روی شیمی و زیست 
> فک کنم فقط برای دارو سازی نیاز باشه درسته؟>


بله  درسته.
قطعا وقت گذاشتن روی زیست و شیمی بهتره .

----------


## Ali Darkness

مصاحبه چندتا از رتبه های تک رقمی 99 رو خوندم بعضی هاشون میگفتن از اینکه زمین رو زدند و وقتش رو برای شیمی نزاشته بودند خیلی پشیمونن مخصوصا که امسال شیمی خیلی وقتگیر بود

----------

